# اريد معرفه التركيب الكيميائى للغاز الطبيعى المصري و معادله الاحتراق لاستخدامه في غلاي



## اسلام عبد الواحد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد معرفه التركيب الكيميائى للغاز الطبيعى المصري و معادله الاحتراق لاستخدامه في غلايه ذات مواسير اللهب


----------



## almoiz (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي اشاركك في نفس الاهتمام بس مش في الغاز المصري


----------



## الزهيري0007 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الغاز لايختلف جوهريا لانة مصري او غير ذاللك رغم وجود بغض الفوارق


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 أكتوبر 2011)

للتعرف على مكونات الغاز الطبيعي .. أنقر هنا


----------

